# EATATAU - 40k Web Comic



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey there! I just found this hilarious, rather new web-comic. There's only twenty-three issues so far, but there's also a picture gallery, jokes and loads of other stuff to waste time viewing! However, beware, the majority of art in the gallery is essentially 40k porn so you may want to avoid it. Although, if you're into that kind of thing...

Anyhow, here's a link. Enjoy!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

The webcomic itself isn't bad, I was amused to find a comic based on tau in both english and spanish. The story's not too bad and is on part of the Tau background that isn't covered and shows Tau as more rounded characters than the fluff does. 4/5 stars for the comic (five being read when it comes out no worries).

WARNING: heed the artist's warning on his art gallery and deviant art page. I feel a bit sick for not.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> WARNING: heed the artist's warning on his art gallery and deviant art page. I feel a bit sick for not.


That's a good point; I better add that into my first post.


----------

